# Elektronikas pamati >  TWA(Thermal Wax Actuator) vadīšana

## tvdx

Sveiki,
[intro]
Ir situācija - divcauruļu apkures sistēma, vienu zonu apkurina ar 2 radiatoriem. Telpā vēlama termostatiska kontrole , līdz ar to būtu standarta variants : 2 termogalvas . mīnusi - ja gribi mainīt uzstādīto temperatūru, tad abi jāpārgriež vienlaicīgi
Alternatīva kas ir prātā - termogalvu vietā uz radiatoru vārstiem uzlikt šāda tipa aktuatorus:  http://heating.danfoss.com/PCMPDF/TWA_VDSAP802.pdf , un vadīt elektroniski - PID vai kāds algoritms , tas jau ir sekundāri
[jautājums]
Vai kāds ir saskāries ar sekojoša tipa aktuātoriem http://heating.danfoss.com/PCMPDF/TWA_VDSAP802.pdf . Kādi orientējoši ir elektrības patēriņi viņiem ,un kā vadās ?
cik saprotu , iekšā ir sildelements , vai ar PWM vadās , lai iegūtu nepieciešamo "izbīdījuma" līmeni , vai tikai ieslēgts/izslēgts ?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Bet tam jau vajadzētu būt gatavam pieejamam. Atceros, ka reiz palīdzēju tādu pieslēgt. OK, tas bija viens tāds vārsts, bet kas liedz izpētīt vai tāda sistēma var vadīt reizē divus?

----------


## simistors

Nav vienkāršāk  wi-fi termogalvas +mobilā aplikācija ?

----------

